# [After Effects 6.0]: Komposition wiederholen



## goela (31. August 2005)

Frage:
Habe eine Komposition von einer Länge ca. 50sec. Für den Hintergrund verwende ich eine Hintergrundkomposition von ca. 5sec Länge, die wiederholbar ist.

Ist es möglich die Hintergrundkomposition mit einfachen Mitteln wiederholen zu lassen. Sonst müsste ich ca. 10 der Hintergrundkompositionen hintereinander legen. Das scheint mir zu "unprofessionell".


----------



## chmee (1. September 2005)

Rechte Maustaste / Footage interpretieren / Footage einstellen
Siehe da, ganz unten : Schleife xx mal 

EDIT: zu früh gefreut, zu hastig gelesen...

A--> Zeitverzerrung --> bei Komplettdurchlauf Zeit wieder auf 0 stellen.
B--> Per Expressionscripting gehts auch -
Properties : loopInDuration(type = "Zyklus", duration = 0)

mfg chmee


----------



## goela (1. September 2005)

Danke! Werde es mal ausprobieren. Das sieht mir professionell aus!


----------



## the CREATOR (22. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, dass ich einen so alten Thread ausgrabe, aber ich habe es bei AFX 7 immer noch nicht geschafft eine platzierte Komposition mehrfach bzw. in einer Schleife abspielen zu lassen.

Ist das so umständlich?


----------

